# is Stalin dead yet? or, all praise the Wickett



## d12 (Apr 15, 2002)

Hey Ryan - I finally bought wild spellcraft.  The rhyming spell alone is worth the $6.95.   Are you rich yet?


- the other ryan


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 17, 2002)

Not rich yet.  I _would_ suggest you just pay me the $6.95 in person next time, and I'll give you a copy on a burned CD, but I suppose that wouldn't be fair to my coworkers.  

Stalin's not dead, but in the last game he did shed a single tear of sorrow, and had part of his soul stolen by other party members.  We should arrange a time to get dinner as a group, so we can share stories.


----------

